# Marble macht Probleme mit KDE 4.2.4

## alex00

Will KDE 4.2.4 emergen aber leider will digikam marble 4.2.3 und KDE will marble 4.2.4...wie kann ich das problem lösen, außer digikam zu löschen?

```

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.2.4 [4.2.3] USE="-kdeprefix%"                                          

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.2.4 [4.2.3]                                                          

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.2.4 [4.2.3] USE="handbook%*"                                           

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.2.4 [4.2.3]                                                    

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.2.4 [4.2.3] USE="-kdeprefix%"                                           

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.4 [4.2.3] USE="-kdeprefix%"                                              

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

kde-base/marble:4.2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/marble-4.2.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/marble-4.2[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-gfx/digikam-0.10.0', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/marble-4.2.4', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/marble-4.2.4:4.2[-kdeprefix] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.2.4', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

auszug aus dem digikam ebuild:

```
geolocation? ( >=kde-base/marble-${KDE_MINIMAL}[kde] )
```

für digikam das useflag "-geolocation" verpassen (per package.use), falls du geolocation nicht verwendest/verwenden willst. wenn geolocation wichtig ist für dich, wirste wohl auf eine neue version von digikam warten müssen

gruß

----------

## alex00

Ok wollte jetzt digikam ohne den geolocation flag emergen...leider bekomme ich folgendes...übrigens auch ohne den geolocation flag das selbe:

Kenne mich nicht mehr aus...was hat sich da geändert...habe digikam vor ein paar Wochen ohne Probleme emerged.

```

Idefix alex # emerge -pv digikam

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r2] USE="doc glib iconv qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 111,980 kB                                                                                                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB                                                                              

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB               

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB                         

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r3] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle%* mng qt3support tiff xinerama -custom-cxxflags -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster%" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="accessibility kde%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch -phonon%" 0 kB                                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB               

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/marble-4.2.3  USE="doc kde python -debug -designer-plugin -gps -kdeprefix -plasma -test" 0 kB                                                                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/digikam-0.10.0  USE="addressbook geolocation gphoto2 -debug" LINGUAS="de -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -is -it -ja -km -ko -lb -lt -lv -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB                                       

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                                

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                          

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                          

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                    

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                         

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)                                                         

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                             

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                   

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)                                                                               

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                       

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                               

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                         

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                               

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                   

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                                

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                      

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                             

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                      

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                                   

Total: 10 packages (8 upgrades, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 111,980 kB

Conflict: 20 blocks (20 unsatisfied)                                              

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-svg:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')   

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                    

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/klipper-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                         

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')           

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                     

    (and 247 more)                                                                                             

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ktouch-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/superkaramba-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 235 more)                                                                                     

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-1.1-r2', 'nomerge')                                                                                             

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kfourinline-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                   

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                             

    (and 234 more)                                                                                             

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')          

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                       

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                           

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                           

    (and 236 more)                                                                                             

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kscreensaver-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/soliduiserver-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/okular-4.2.3', 'nomerge')       

    (and 234 more)                                                                                     

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.6.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')  

    (and 4 more)                                                                                     

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')  

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')             

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.6.5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.2.2', 'nomerge')                   

    (and 14 more)                                                                                            

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')  

    (and 5 more)                                                                                     

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-script:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')   

    x11-libs/qt-script:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                      

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/step-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/dragonplayer-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kjots-4.2.3', 'nomerge')       

    (and 234 more)                                                                                       

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')                                                                                                            

    (and 1 more)                                                                                               

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')          

    (and 17 more)                                                                                  

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[mysql] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)                                                                                         

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/klinkstatus-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                        

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                        

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkleo-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                            

    (and 247 more)                                                                                             

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-test:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-test:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')    

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')   

    (and 2 more)                                                                                       

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):    

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-editors/nvu-1.0-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:               

# Jeremy Olexa <darkside@gentoo.org> (30 May 2009)

# Masked for removal in 60 days. Multiple bugs, upstream is dead, crashes with

# stable gtk+ bug 271214                                                      

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.                          

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                         

Idefix alex # emerge -pv digikam

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r2] USE="doc glib iconv qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 111,980 kB                                                                                                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB                                                                              

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB               

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB                         

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r3] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle%* mng qt3support tiff xinerama -custom-cxxflags -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster%" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="accessibility kde%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch -phonon%" 0 kB                                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB               

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/digikam-0.10.0  USE="addressbook gphoto2 -debug -geolocation*" LINGUAS="de -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -is -it -ja -km -ko -lb -lt -lv -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB                                     

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                                

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                          

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                          

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                    

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                         

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)                                                         

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                             

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                   

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)                                                                               

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                       

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                               

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                         

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                               

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                   

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                                

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                      

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                             

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)                                                      

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)                                                                                   

Total: 9 packages (8 upgrades, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 111,980 kB

Conflict: 20 blocks (20 unsatisfied)                                      

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-svg:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')   

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                    

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/klipper-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                         

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')           

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                     

    (and 246 more)                                                                                             

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ktouch-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/superkaramba-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 234 more)                                                                                     

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-1.1-r2', 'nomerge')                                                                                             

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kfourinline-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                   

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                             

    (and 233 more)                                                                                             

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')          

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                       

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                           

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                           

    (and 235 more)                                                                                             

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kscreensaver-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/soliduiserver-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/okular-4.2.3', 'nomerge')       

    (and 233 more)                                                                                     

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.6.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')  

    (and 4 more)                                                                                     

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')  

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')             

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.6.5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.2.2', 'nomerge')                   

    (and 14 more)                                                                                            

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')  

    (and 5 more)                                                                                     

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-script:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')   

    x11-libs/qt-script:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                      

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/step-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/dragonplayer-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kjots-4.2.3', 'nomerge')       

    (and 233 more)                                                                                       

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4[accessibility] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')                                                                                                            

    (and 1 more)                                                                                               

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')          

    (and 17 more)                                                                                  

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-sql:4[mysql] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)                                                                                         

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/klinkstatus-4.2.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                                        

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkleo-4.2.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 246 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-test:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-test:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/akonadi-server-1.1.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## musv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-736457.html

----------

## alex00

Verstehe nicht ganz was ich jetzt machen soll, damit all meine alten Programme laufen und ich das Problem weg bekomme. Bitte HILFE.

----------

## musv

Das ist in dem von mir genannten Thread erklärt. Das Problem mit den geblockten Paketen ist einfach, dass Dein Gentoo von Qt4.4 auf Qt4.5 umsteigen will, da aber ein paar kleine Schwierigkeiten hat. 

Lösungsmöglichkeit: alle Qt4.4-Pakete erstmal deinstallieren und alle Pakete, die dann noch die Qt4.4 haben wollen auch erstmal deinstallieren.

----------

## alex00

Das ist mir schon klar, dass das im Beitrag erklärt ist...ich blick aber trotzdem nicht durch.

Kann mir das jemand noch mal erklären, dass ich es auch verstehe?

- Laufen meine alten Programme dann nicht mehr?

- Gibt es Aussicht, dass es in Zukunft andere Lösung gibt?

Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## musv

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> - Laufen meine alten Programme dann nicht mehr?
> 
> - Gibt es Aussicht, dass es in Zukunft andere Lösung gibt?

 

Ok, nochmal. Bei der Umstellung von Qt4.4 auf Qt4.5 gab es ein paar tiefgreifende Änderungen in der Qt. Dabei werden scheinbar nicht alle Abhängigkeiten beim Update korrekt aufgelöst. Könnte u.a. am Wechsel vom monolithischen zu den modularen Paketen liegen. 

Und ja, wenn du das Update von Qt4.4 auf Qt4.5 vollständig hinbekommen hast, laufen auch Deine ganzen Programme wieder.

----------

